# S&W new Night Guard handguns - which do you want?



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

all of these are black and all with 2.5" barrels


----------



## astrogus (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm with you my man. I cant wait for that 325 to come out. I dont have a 45acp but I will soon.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

What, no "none of the above" option? :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I like a good .44spl revolver in 21/2"or 3" barrel. They balance well for me and they are very accurate for close range shooting.:smt068


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the 44 mag. I can shoot 44 special in it and have a little more metal out front. If needed, for some reason, it can also shoot the 44 mag rounds.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm partial to the .357 so it was between two for me. Went with the 327 for the 8th hole in the wheel. From what I could tell of the specs, that and a slightly higher MSRP are the only things different from the 386.


----------



## Tigerseye (Nov 27, 2006)

None of the above


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Drop the damn lock and build me a "N" framed belly gun shaped along the lines of the Centennial 357 or 44spl and I would be happy


----------

